# Anyone Use Almond Breeze?



## Toots (Apr 14, 2009)

I just bought some chocolate almond breeze for the first time.  So far all I've made with it is a yummy hot cocoa.  I might try a chocolate peanut butter smoothie.

Does anyone buy Almond Breeze and what do you use it for?


----------



## vyapti (Apr 14, 2009)

I do!  Just make sure you don't buy the unsweetened version.  It tastes a bit . . . uh . . . unsweet.  I like using the vanilla in baking, pancakes, etc.  The chocolate never lasts in the fridge.  The kids swill it faster than I can open it =).


----------



## Toots (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't buy the unsweetened kind either  - the chocolate is delish in a hot cocoa.  I'm going to try the vanilla almond breeze too but I was wondering what to use it for, besides smoothies.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 14, 2009)

i never heard of it. where is it available?


----------



## vyapti (Apr 15, 2009)

Almond Breeze is almond milk.  You can probably get it where you get soy milk (on the shelf, not the refrigerated section).  I can get it anywhere, but I live in fuzzy bunny land (Eugene OR).  I'm not sure how available it is elsewhere.


----------



## Toots (Apr 15, 2009)

I picked it up at Trader Joe's.  I'm sure Whole Foods probably carries it as well.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't use it, but a cousin of mine who I spend time with on a regular basis, uses it every day.  She was recently here for a 10 day visit.  We stopped in a Columbus Ohio Trader Joes and stocked up on vanilla and chocolate on the way to my place.  She thinks she is lactose intolerant and uses it daily as milk on her cereal.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Apr 17, 2009)

You can use it to bake chocolate cake (use instead of water or milk in the recipe). It intensifies the flavor. Likewise, chocolate chocolate chip muffins sound tasty. 

I do buy the unsweetened chocolate version and use it in smoothies with an overripe banana when I don't want a sugar load; plenty sweet.


----------



## luvs (Apr 17, 2009)

i drink the vanilla. i have yet to cook with it, though.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 17, 2009)

I make pancakes with the vanilla and apple sauce.  They fast became a family favorite.  They were awesome for camping griddle-flapjacks because nothing requires refrigeration.


----------

